# Mini Lathes:



## Scrums (10 Dec 2007)

Just wondering about purchasing one of the above to do demos at craft shows etc.

In particular the Fox mini takes my eye, partly because it's extremely cheap (£85 ish) very light (20kg) and has an induction motor (very quiet)

Anyone got any experience of this machine ?

Chris.


----------



## Russell (10 Dec 2007)

Try and avoid those mini lathes if you want to do more than pens. Step up to the Fox midi lathe and the numerous close ie Perfom, Axminster and the DMT450 from Scheppach more power a little more weight and they can turn small bowls and boxes easily without stopping.


----------



## Scrums (11 Dec 2007)

Hmmmm......you seem to be missing the point Russell, the idea is to have something that's lightweight and small footprint. I'd rather take my Wadkin - but it's a bit cumbersome.

Chris.


----------



## CHJ (11 Dec 2007)

Chris, I think Russell is thinking more of the size shown HERE in use by Graham (oldsoke) and Chris (Ratwood) and various nefarious others.


----------



## jpt (11 Dec 2007)

HI

I use the Perform CCSL, without the extension fitted, for demos at shows etc and find it easy to move around with the use of a small sack barrow.

I have arthritis so can not lift and move heavy things so find this easy. It is very quiet in use and powerfull enough to do anything I want on it.

I have it fixed to a piece of worktop with a length of 2x2 fixed to the bottom so I can clamp it in a workmate type folding bench. I also have a screen to protect the public which has a side panel to help prevent dust and shavings going over the display table. 

I have also built a dust extractor using an old kitchen fan and cooker hood filters which does a very good job of keeping the dust to a minimum. It is very quiet in operation so much so that I sometimes forget to switch it on  but the cloud of dust once I start turning soon reminds me.

This is my set up





If you are going to do demos in public make sure your public liability insurance covers you as all the ones I have seen so far do not cover this as standard.

john


----------



## Scrums (12 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that John - I hadn't considered that lathe, it's well priced and slightly better capacity and motor size. I like the screen system you use too. I'll need to check the small print of my insurance or call the broker to confirm cover.

Chris.


----------



## jpt (12 Dec 2007)

HI

Glad to be of help.

I forgot to mention the bottom part of the screen folds up so that it is flat and easy to transport.

john


----------



## wasbit (12 Dec 2007)

Thought the following might come in handy, especially the spindle thread and morse taper sizes. The prices are obviously liable to change.

If anyone cares to add other small lathe specs, please feel free and I'll see if I can keep them collated for future use.

Mini Lathes

http://www.toolpage.co.uk/viewcat.cfm?CatID=38
-------------------------
Axminster (APTC) M330 (£155.33)

Power - 355w Induction 
Speed - 6 fixed 430 - 3250rpm
Distance between centres 325mm
Diameter over bed 220mm 
Spindle thread 1"x 8tpi 
Head and tailstock tapers 2MT 
Dimensions (lxwxh) 800mm x 200mm x 355mm 
Supplied with drive centre, revolving tail centre, 6" tool rest, 80mm faceplate.
Weight - 28kg 

--------------------------
Axminster (APTC) M600 (£183.55)

Power - 350w Induction 
Speed - 6 fixed 430 - 3250rpm
Distance between centres 580mm
Diameter over bed 220mm 
Spindle thread 1"x 8tpi 
Head and tailstock tapers 2MT 
Dimensions (lxwxh) 1045mm x 200mm x 355mm 
Supplied with drive centre, revolving tail centre, 6" tool rest, 80mm faceplate.
Weight - 35kg 

--------------------------
Charnwood 12" Mini lathe - CharnW815 (£104 + free p&p)

Power - 250w (carbon brush motor) 
Speed - variable 730 - 3200rpm
Distance between centres 300mm 
Diameter over bed 200mm 
Spindle thread 3/4" x 16tpi 
Head and tailstock tapers 1MT 
Dimensions (wxdxh) 690mm x 220mm x 310mm 
c/w drive centre, tail centre, 7" tool rest, 4 " toolrest, 6" faceplate, cable and plug 
Weight - 20kg 

--------------------------
Fox 8" - F46-252fc (£99 + £10 p&P)

Power - 250w 
Speed - variable 750 - 3200rpm 
Distance between centres 300mm (12") 
Distance over bed 200mm (8")
Spindle thread 1" x 8tpi 
1MT 
Cast Iron Construction 
Thermal cut off switch 
Overall length 520mm
C/W 3' Face Plate, Spur Centre & Revolving Centre 
Weight - 20kg 
SPECIAL OFFER INCLUDES FX2000 MICRO CHUCK 
------------------------------
Fox Midi - MC237 (£199.50)
- http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/cgi-bin ... ,0,0,1|10|

Power - 250w 
Speed - 6 fixed 410 - 3050rpm
Distance between centres 375mm (15") 
Diameter over bed 250mm (10")
Spindle thread 1"x 8 tpi
2MT
Cast Iron Construction 
C/w drive centre, revolving tail centre, tool rest, faceplate. 
Weight - 35kg 

------------------------------
Jet 350mm Mini Wood Lathe - JET JML-1014 (£219 + £10 p&p)

Power - 0.05hp (560w)
Speeds: 6 fixed 400 - 3300rpm
Distance between centres 350mm (14") 
Diameter over bed 250mm (10")
Spindle thread 1" x 8 TPI 
Headstock taper MT-2 
Tailstock taper MT-2 
C/w 150mm toolrest, Live centre, 75mm face plate, Safety goggles, Spur centre and tooling knockout 
Weight - 30kg 

---------------------------
Perform CCSL (£114)

Power - 375w Induction 
Speed - 5 fixed 760 - 3200rpm
Distance between centres 440mm or 1080mm with extension (supplied)
Diameter over bed 240mm 
Spindle thread 1"x 8tpi 
Head and tailstock tapers - 2MT 
Dimensions (lxwxh) 865mm x 205mm x 365mm 
C/w drive centre, revolving tail centre, 6" tool rest, 80mm faceplate.
Weight - 38kg 

---------------------------
Sealey SM1307 (£174.95 + )

Power - 250w 
Speed - variable 700 - 3200rpm
Distance between centres 330mm (13") 
Diameter over bed 200mm (8")
Spindle thread 3/4 - 16 tpi
Head and tailstock tapers - 1MT
C/W Face Plate, Drive and Tailstock and two Toolrests 
Weight - 23kg (boxed weight)

---------------------------
S.I.P. 250w Mini Lathe - SIP01492 (£99 + £10 p&p)

Power - 250w 
Speed - variable 750 - 3200rpm
Distance between centres 300mm (12") 
Diameter over bed 200mm (8")
Spindle thread 3/4 - 16 tpi
Cast Iron Construction 
Head and tailstock tapers
C/W Face Plate, Drive and Tailstock and two Toolrests 
Weight - kg 
-----------------------------
Sheppach DMT450 (£159)

Power - 375w Induction 
Speed - 5 fixed 650 - 3000rpm
Distance between centres 455mm
Diameter over bed 254mm 
Spindle thread 1"x 8tpi 
Head and tailstock tapers - 2MT 
Dimensions (lxwxh) 770mm x 285mm x 375mm 
Supplied with drive centre, revolving tail centre, tool rest, faceplate.
Weight - 35kg 

-------------------------


----------



## Scrums (14 Dec 2007)

Well.......Thanks all for their input......I've been gone and done it....

Ebay'd an Axminster M330 for £107.50 inc' delivery.

Now for a chuck - I thought a Clubman 100 - takes the same jaw system as my Super Precision I believe, will therefore be quite useful.

Chris


----------



## Melinda_dd (20 Jan 2011)

Hi
For future reference, I have a sip 01492. I got it second hand and was gutted when it stopped after around 6 months of ...quite hard use... changed the brushes and away I went. Has hardly let me down at all.

As a spare, I bought the Charnwood W815.. the first blow up after 2 minutes, was replaced with a new one which then lasted 1month 5 days and stopped.... replaced the brushes, just incase, but that didn't work. It's been sent back to charnwood and am awaiting a refund. May have been a dodgey batch, who knows. Thought it might be of some use as a review.


----------



## mike s (20 Jan 2011)

wasbit, what does (APTC) mean? its on the titles of a few of the lathes you suggested, does it mean its no longer in production?


----------



## Blister (20 Jan 2011)

mike s":eeu23m5u said:


> wasbit, what does (APTC) mean? its on the titles of a few of the lathes you suggested, does it mean its no longer in production?



Administer power tools center :wink:


----------



## SVB (20 Jan 2011)

Scrums":2u9puw61 said:


> Now for a chuck - I thought a Clubman 100 - takes the same jaw system as my Super Precision I believe, will therefore be quite useful.
> 
> Chris



Why not just buy another backplate for your s/p? It is only three screws and they swap over. I have 3/4x16 and 1"x8 for mine so if I get half way through a job I can remount it at home without taking it out of the chuck - always seems to run true as there is a decent register.

I have used s/p on a M330 with no problem - you do lose approx 2" of spindle length I guess but that is it.

BRgds

Simon


----------



## CHJ (21 Jan 2011)

SVB":17z1j55i said:


> Scrums":17z1j55i said:
> 
> 
> > Now for a chuck - I thought a Clubman 100 - takes the same jaw system as my Super Precision I believe, will therefore be quite useful.
> ...



I think FOUR YEARS + down the line Chris has it all sorted.


----------



## SVB (21 Jan 2011)

Ooops - Should have read the dates rather than assuming it was a current disucssion!    

Thanks Chas,

S


----------



## gnu (21 Jan 2011)

I used to take the Record RML300 out to shows, festivals and and even used to demo on the high street craft festivals like a busker. IThe machine has a cast bed and looks the part and can do quite big things as well due to the head swivelling around and is not too heavy to carry. You need to think of the stand as well and grinder. Demonstrating is a great way to improve as as you have to work in a smooth, relaxed, flawless and entertaining manner that will keep the attention and interest of the crowd.


----------



## Scrums (21 Jan 2011)

:roll: :roll: :roll: 

Yup.....4 years on and the poor old m330 is covered in Sanding sealer/Friction polish/BLO and various other bits of crud and is a beautiful little hard working lathe, probably used 15 hours a week a week and never complains !

Chris.


----------



## mike s (21 Jan 2011)

woops, my bad too


----------

